# Construction on the Silver Comet Trail



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone knows if the construction on the Cobb County portion of the SCT has been completed. I only ride out there a couple times a month but have been staying out towards Paulding and Polk County portions of the trail.


----------



## eddubb (Sep 28, 2012)

The bridge work is complete and the re paving is suppose to start in a few weeks, but is not supposed to block the trail on the weekends.


----------

